# DD Samsung M2 portable



## skocair (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iMac PowerPC G5, système Mac OS X 10.4.11. Je viens d'acheter un DD externe Samsung M2 Portable 500 GB - il est indiqué: 'compatible Mac OS X 10.4.8 ou ultérieur'. L'icône DD Samsung apparaît sur le bureau mais lorsque j'essaye d'y glisser des fichiers surgit le message "Impossible de déplacer l'élément car SAMSUNG ne peut être modifié." 
Je suis nulle en informatique, donc merci de vous mettre à mon niveau, SVP!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (22 Décembre 2011)

Il est vraisemblablement formaté dans un format sur lequel Mac OsX.4 ne peut écrire (ntfs)
Donc quand ton disque est branché et apparait sur le bureau, tu ouvre "ton disque (mac hd par défaut)/applications/utilitaires/utilitaire de disque)
Ensuite tu clique sur ton disque dans la colonne de gauche (il y a deux icône généralement, tu clique sur celle du dessus) et dans la partie droite sur l'onglet "effacer"
tu sélectionne "mac os étendu" (journalisé ou non, mais pas sensible à la casse) et ensuite tu clique sur le bouton "effacer"
tu valide tes choix et normalement tu devrais pouvoir lire et écrire sur ton disque.


----------



## skocair (22 Décembre 2011)

Merci mille fois. Ça a marché! 
Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Invité (23 Décembre 2011)

Cool !
Content pour toi.
En plus 4 messages en 6 ans, c'est que tout roule chez toi !


----------



## Lili de Bretagne (11 Janvier 2012)

J'ai également ce problème, j'ai suivi les conseils à la lettre, mais en bas ma partition n'avance pas d'un poil !!!!! J'ai l'impression d'être bloquée . Au secour !!!! Help !!!!


----------

